# **** Trap Size



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Would #1 foothold traps be big enough to hold a raccoon at a drowning cubby set? 
I know the recommended size is 1.5's but, I have a bunch of 1's laying around.
I also have #2's on hand would they work?

Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The 1's would work on **** pups from this spring, but even that would be marginal. Use your 1.5, 1.75, 2 for the **** and you'll have less worries. Don't short yourself, think of the largest animal that you could potentially catch and hold in that area and go with that size trap. #3's are an over kill but they work well also.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What kind of #1's?

If your talking a #1 longspring, you better go bigger.

If your talking a high quality #1 coilspring (like a Northwoods), they will work but wouldn't be an obvious first choice. Advantage is the smaller trap prevents em from getting at their toes and foot easily (**** are notorious chewers). Disadvantage is a smaller "kill zone" and slightly weaker springs than say a 1.75.

If you have the option, go bigger. If not, use your #1's as long as they're coils, the springs are still good, and you're in a good drowning setup.

Lots and lots of **** fell to a #11 Dbl long. Which is basically a #1 long turned into a double.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Alright Thanks guys! I just have a bunch of #1 longsprings. I figured they would be too small. I Had to get your guys opinion on it though just in case. 
Would the #2 coilsprings be an overkill if I caught mink and rats with this set?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The #2's will catch 'rats and mink higher, which is a good thing, cuts down on loss.

When I trapped 'rats I put every damn trap I had down, didnt matter if it was an old rusty #1 long or a #2 coil. When it comes to 'rats, the more steel you got out, the more you'll catch, PERIOD!


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a question for you guys in North Dakota, what is the biggest **** you have ever caught or seen?........The biggest **** I have seen here in south Louisiana personally was 28 lbs.......A buddy of mine from Minnesota caught one that was 39 lb........That was a HUGE ****, just wondering if the the North Dakota **** get in the 30's.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

oh yeah they'll get in the 30's. I've never weighed any of my big ones, but I talked to a guy up here duck hunting on Thursday of this week and he saw that i'd taken a huge bore that was in my truck, and he about went nuts at the size and fur quality that it had already, he said that if he'd brought it back home he'd get a good price for it, i'd guess it was well over the 30lb mark. And that's why i use larger traps so I can catch and hold the larger bores and not just find an empty trap pulled to the end of it's chain.

xdeano


----------

